# Out walking



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been for a lovely walk this morning with the 3 dogs and I picked up a log of wood on the way and as I passed by a casa they owner asked me if I wanted wood.... my SIL and the 3 boys are all up there now collecting it.. they took up fresh eggs as a thank you. I walked with shorts and a vest type teeshirt... glorious and I don´t just mean the weather lol
I have borrowed a horse for the afternoon and will soon be out for a good canter I just hope the horse knows it´s way home .. I wont


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been for a lovely walk this morning with the 3 dogs and I picked up a log of wood on the way and as I passed by a casa they owner asked me if I wanted wood.... my SIL and the 3 boys are all up there now collecting it.. they took up fresh eggs as a thank you. I walked with shorts and a vest type teeshirt... glorious and I don´t just mean the weather lol
> I have borrowed a horse for the afternoon and will soon be out for a good canter I just hope the horse knows it´s way home .. I wont


WOW your in Spain already, I thought you were in Egypt?

Sounds really nice, reminds me of when I used to go to Hayle, Cornwall years ago camping. I would find various branches for a BBQ later and there was a clearing I used to stand there watching the birds and holding my wood with one hand and my binoculars with the other. 

It's freezing outside at the moment so I think it would be almost impossible for me to get wood at the moment, it's too cold but something I want to do before I leave to Egypt, one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been for a lovely walk this morning with the 3 dogs and I picked up a log of wood on the way and as I passed by a casa they owner asked me if I wanted wood.... my SIL and the 3 boys are all up there now collecting it.. they took up fresh eggs as a thank you. I walked with shorts and a vest type teeshirt... glorious and I don´t just mean the weather lol
> I have borrowed a horse for the afternoon and will soon be out for a good canter I just hope the horse knows it´s way home .. I wont


It sounds heaven Maiden. Glad you got there all okay with the issues with flights in Spain! 

p.s I hope your not reading this lost somewhere on a horse!


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Horus said:


> WOW your in Spain already, I thought you were in Egypt?
> 
> Sounds really nice, reminds me of when I used to go to Hayle, Cornwall years ago camping. I would find various branches for a BBQ later and there was a clearing I used to stand there watching the birds and holding my wood with one hand and my binoculars with the other.
> 
> It's freezing outside at the moment so I think it would be almost impossible for me to get wood at the moment, it's too cold but something I want to do before I leave to Egypt, one of life's little pleasures.


:crazy:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

greeny said:


> :crazy:




You must have no appreciation for nature, it's very relaxing and I shall miss my bird table


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Horus said:


> You must have no appreciation for nature, it's very relaxing and I shall miss my bird table


I appreciate nature, I enjoy being outdoors. I also enjoy a good joke, you keep slipping them in there. :laugh:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update... the neighbours who I don´t know but who gave me the wood have just dropped off a litre of olive oil to thank me for the fresh eggs....they told me they were only too glad for me to have a use for the wood.... reminds me how different things are in Egypt..


----------

